# Fox Farm Microbe Brew?



## tiger cowboy (Sep 11, 2011)

I just saw this stuff the other day at a nursery and I'm very intrigued. I'm all about the microbial stuff for my vivs, but this product seems to promise a lot. And there are no reviews that I have found. And it's a touch expensive to just experiment with to have it be a bust or worse hurt the tanks! So anybody out there have any experience with it? Or other fox farm products for that matter?


----------



## tiger cowboy (Sep 22, 2011)

Update: so getting the microbe brew is proving very difficult. I ended up with a similar product called kangaroots (less microbes more fertilizer) while still early I like the results so far. Some plants that had been looking rough have perked and up and others have survived abuse that I figured would kill them (tortoises started to dig in tanks...sigh). I also combined it with a rooting hormone for some cuttings and have impressed by the results so far! will update as I can.


----------

